# Found old Canning Jars.  What is age, value, want to sell



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 21, 2018)

Found these canning jars in an old metal trash can - no kidding!- when cleaning out my Mom's place.  Any idea of age & value would be appreciated as we are interested in selling them. What's the deal with this Crown jar w/o a Crown symbol? Any info would be appreciated.  The history has been fun but frustrating to find!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2018)

All of these are pretty common jars...the other jar you posted (Eclipse) is very nice and has some significant value but these have minimal value (maybe $1-$5 each).


----------



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 22, 2018)

*Thank you*

Actually, that's what we expected on the canning jars, but can always hope.  So, the Crown Jar without a crown...is that a Canadian jar or something from the US?

Also any idea why there's an Iron Cross on the first mason jar patent 1858 on it?  I've seen some others similar but without the Iron Cross symbol..


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2018)

The Crown is American and is unrelated to the Canadian Crown jars.

The cross is the symbol of the Hero Fruit jar Co.


----------



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 23, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> The Crown is American and is unrelated to the Canadian Crown jars.
> 
> The cross is the symbol of the Hero Fruit jar Co.



Thank you.  I don't know why that wouldn't show up during the web searches I did.  I probably didn't put in enough information.  I sold the blue one yesterday to an antique dealer in St. Charles, MO for $3.  She didn't seem to know anything about the Crown American jar and to tell the truth, I was so nervous I forgot to ask if she knew what the cross meant.  This selling stuff is hard, especially when you have to make decisions on the spot. Anyway, I do appreciate your replies and knowledge. Sincerely.


----------

